# Lost Cause



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a video from a few months ago of a Savoy Brown cover we've just started doing. Not the best sound unfortunately as we were definitely overloading the camera mic :smile: That's my LP standard with WCR's through my Traynor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy0AsSosIHs&feature=related


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Here's a video from a few months ago of a Savoy Brown cover we've just started doing. Not the best sound unfortunately as we were definitely overloading the camera mic :smile: That's my LP standard with WCR's through my Traynor.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy0AsSosIHs&feature=related


Nice job Dave, nice guitar and tone.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Nice job Dave, nice guitar and tone.


Thanks, we are, at best, a basement band and just do this for fun. The place is usually full of people from work. :smile:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That sound's excellent! The band sound's great and your solo is fat and full of soul. Well done!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> That sound's excellent! The band sound's great and your solo is fat and full of soul. Well done!:food-smiley-004:


Thanks Mario. If you're out and about we're playing @ Hustlers Billiards on Nov 22nd supporting the drummers kids hockey team. He plays on the same team as the Hustlers owners kid. Probably starting around 8:00. (I'm not really sure where it is, south end somewhere).

How's Franco doing?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I will certainly try to make it out. Franco is doing fine (my 9 year old son). He is progressing very well in school, karate and guitar. LOL, his 16 year cousin taught him to play "Ironman" so I get to hear that over and over! Sounds great.


----------

